# Electroplating



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all,

Great forum.

I want to make an electroplating unit. I've heard of a material like a copper mesh for an anode. It's more like a copper pipe made with a brillo pad design for surface area. I'm not sure that it exists or where to get one.

Any suggestions
Thank you
vtavish


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2010)

I meant cathode.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this it?

http://www.preciousmetals-pmpc.com/goldbug.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2010)

That looks like it would work great. I guess that I would have to purchase the anodes thru them. I would prefer to make my own.


Thanks,


----------



## captain_toker (May 26, 2011)

you could use brass scrubbing pads just link a bunch together ii think im gonna try this one to get the fine gold out of my paydirt its fine down to 200 micron and i dont have the cement for my portable kiln yet and gatoraid works well for a electrolite wash from what i heard just found a post for diy refractory cement nice.. captain out


----------

